# Upgrade Tivo HD?



## tommage (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, I am upgrading my Tivo HD to a 1TB internal. It already was upgraded by Weaknees to 33HD hours (and I don't have the original drive). I would like to preserve my recordings and settings. I have two sata ports on my computer but one is being used by my windows drive. I have been trying to find the best way to do this but it is taking a long time, so much different info 

Here is what I am thinking of doing, would this work?

1. Use linux boot CD from MFS (mfslive.1.3b.iso) to do a DD full copy of original drive to the new 1Tb (any special parameters needed for HD Tivo with these really large drives)?

dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k 

I think it will be different notation than hdc/hdb since these are Sata drives but can probably figure which is which.

2. Then I was going to remove the original Tivo drive, hookup my Windows drive, boot to Windows with the new 1Tb drive hooked to the second Sata port and use WinMFS from Windows to get that extra expansion (131 to 144 HD hours)? Anything else I would need to do or will the DD get me the 131? 

Another question, I have notice some people selling upgraded HD boxes that have 157 HD hours. Not the XL, a regular HD box that still has 157. How did they do this, most I've seen in "how to" posts is 144? I've also read a few things about manufacturing date of the HD box, is that somehow important?

I know these questions are probably answered SOMEWHERE but I've spent quite a few hours trying to find what will work for my specific upgrade and I'm getting a bit frustrated. Many experts here so maybe someone can help me with just a few minutes of time spent, thanks


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm running late, so didn't digest your plan and can't say if it would work one way or the other. But a visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread is in order. Everything you need to know is there.

FWIW, you should be able to use winMFS as you would with the original drive and be fine. Detailed information can be found in the sticky thread linked above; Section III, #30.

Also, unless it's quite old your computer's MB should have more than two SATA connectors, probably four to six so you might have another look. They s/b in pairs scattered in various places on the MB.


----------



## tommage (Feb 24, 2006)

I checked the esata thread but most of what I saw was about externals. I'll check again. Only 2 Sata ports, computer IS quite old, they were just starting Sata when I got it  Thanks for reply.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep, the title is confusing...info added after it was initially created. Have a look at the last part of the thread regarding internal upgrades/replacements. If you need to connect both drives at the same time there are inexpensive SATA PCI cards available that should work.


----------



## tommage (Feb 24, 2006)

It worked, 144 HD hours. Good method to use if you only have 2 sata connections and 1 is being used for Windows. Still don't know how some people are getting 157 on a regular HD Tivo though, maybe someone made an image of an XL and has been restoring it to "normal" HD Tivos they are selling?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

tommage said:


> It worked, 144 HD hours. Good method to use if you only have 2 sata connections and 1 is being used for Windows. Still don't know how some people are getting 157 on a regular HD Tivo though, maybe someone made an image of an XL and has been restoring it to "normal" HD Tivos they are selling?


Welcome to the club! :up:

Recording times are estimates. There's no way of predicting exactly how many hours of HD (or SD) TiVo can record as no two programs have the exact same amount of data due to compression, etc. They are stretching things with the 157 hour claim IMHO.

Enjoy!


----------



## tommage (Feb 24, 2006)

Update, this method does NOT work. Shows the 144 hours HD etc but when it reaches about 250GB used (the size of the original upgrade drive) I get the green screen of death. And it is not able to repair. Happened twice now. It's not the drive as far as I can tell. It seems the things I will have to try are:

1. Try MFSLive but without preserving recordings. However try to increase swap to 500. Sadly the backup/restore copy commmand with expansion does not work (says the 1TB drive is not big enough). MFSadd does not work after doing DD copy either, says too small or too many partitions. Maybe will work if I don't try to keep my recordings.

2. Put an IDE Windows drive in my computer temporarily so can try copy from WinMFS.

3. Borrow an original drive from someone I know. Of course with this method I'd lose everything including settings etc. 

However I'm still wondering if the problem is being caused because the drive I'm trying to copy has already been upgraded once, to 250GB. I read somewhere this can cause a problem, and something about using "shrink" command? Don't remember where I read that though.................... Oh well, have to take it apart again this evening, bummer. Don't try my original method if your situation is the same, you may end up losing a LOT of new recordings.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

tommage said:


> Update, this method does NOT work.


Too bad, sounded promising...but now only frustrating. I'd post your experience over at the MFSlive Forum to see what the program's author (Spike) has to say.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

